# Cheap to make water tower



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

The first structure to be built for my RR is a water tower.I found some plans on the net and on measuring it up discovered that a used 7.5 litre paint container scaled out just about right,good job i'd kept it!!
Materials used are,apart from the container:
3 sheets of 1/16th balsa,small sheet of ply,brass tube both square and round for the ladder,strip wood,strips of styrene,2 x pieces of styrene tube and a piece of heat shrink for the spout,a length of brass chain,paint,glue,pins and a few odds and sods from the scrap box.
First up in the construction is to cut off the handle fixings from the container and then cut two circles of ply,one is glued half way down the inside and the other glued flush with the top to give a base for the roof.
As the roof is octagonal right angled triangles of ply are cut and glued to the roof base to form the angles and to support the roof.
Next, more triangles,not right angled this time are cut and glued to fill in the spaces between the supports to form the shape of the roof.
As to pics this is as far as I have got as the other pics to completion are still on the camera due to a drastic computer malfunction.Will upload and post soon.
Regards to all
Bunny


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

David,

Great photos so far. Thank you. Uhhh ... isn't a liter ~ 1 quart, plus a tad? Thus, 7.5 liters? I know it's far past my bedtime, so humor me, please.

Les


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I always thought a coffee can would be about the right size...


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

double post


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Reckon you need a one and a half gallon tub Les, don't know what sizes are available in USA. 
David


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry guys lost the rest of the build photos in computer crash,however here are two pics of finished tower,I reckon total cost around £20 max.
The spout is made from three pieces of styrene tube,hinged to provide motion and tipped with a piece of heat shrink carefully heated to shrink onto the end of the spout but not so much as to deform the whole length.The chain and pulleys enable the spout to be lowered to connect to tender tanks.
Any questions please ask.
Regards
Bunny


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Really looks nice. To bad the computer crashed as I would have love to seen the rest of the construction technique. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Now buy a box of popsicle sticks at Wal*Mart for like $3 and glue them around your container.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice build David! What did you use for the roof?


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Its scribed thin sheet wood,like the sides.Plenty of glue,painted and three coats of matt clear coat. 
Bunny


----------

